# Building a farm road.....



## weimedog (Apr 15, 2019)

Have to get year around access to one of our top fields, so that means a road up a hill, through effectively a swamp 1500 ft to that field. SO yet again, John Deere to the rescue!


----------



## weimedog (Apr 16, 2019)

First test, A 12 hour deluge of rain...


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 2, 2019)

My water table is at the level of my grass. I have no access to bring in next years firewood if it doesn’t stop raining. Skipped last falls delivery because of rain I’m still a year ahead with firewood.


----------



## weimedog (Jun 2, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> My water table is at the level of my grass. I have no access to bring in next years firewood if it doesn’t stop raining. Skipped last falls delivery because of rain I’m still a year ahead with firewood.


Pretty much that way here. Stripped the grass then ditched both sides and put what was under the grass, and out of the ditch on the road. The ditches allowed that road to dry out, even though in places there is swamp right on the other side of the "spoils" wind row. SO much water, it leached into the ditches from both sides for weeks.....still saturated but the road is hard as a rock now.


----------

